

Is rocket science easier than you think?  - ljf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zqcmvcw

======
xenophonf
The author clearly hasn't played Kerbal Space Program.

~~~
ljf
Lol, likely, my brother is the writer/presenter. Was hoping it might gel with
the hn crowd, but likely a little too basic :-)

